# Super Jolly Doser to On-demand conversion?



## grande spud (May 23, 2011)

Hi there

Has anyone ever converted a Mazzer Super Jolly timer doser to an 'on demand' system?

Would it be as simple as removing the doser, and buying the chrome 'cone' that comes on a mini E to replace it?

I did find a 'conversion kit' on a web site that consisted of a chrome spout with two screws that I presume just fits over the outlet hole and directs the grounds downwards - at a cost of £200 I thought it was a bit steep, especially when you have to drill and tap two new holes in the grinder body for the screws!!

I'd be grateful to hear of anyone's experiences.

Cheers, Paul


----------



## garydyke1 (Mar 9, 2011)

Can I ask why you do not favour the doser ? The Mini E has a little ''grill'' to de-clump grinds prior to dispatch into silver funnel, without it might be to clumpy?

Im current trying to decide if Mini E or SJ should be my next grinder! Big difference in price


----------



## vintagecigarman (Aug 10, 2009)

Why the Mini-e funnel? There's an electronic SJ, and I would have thought that would be nearer the correct fit. But I suspect that there's rather more to it than just taking off the doser and bolting on the funnel.


----------



## grande spud (May 23, 2011)

I will be using the grinder for just a couple of shots a day (more at w.ends) so I thought the doser may be surplus to requirements, and possibly harbour unwanted stale grounds - but I may be wrong on this count, I haven't had the grinder that long and haven't experimented too much!

I didn't know about the de-clumper on the mini e, sounds like a good item.

I'm probably jumping the gun on considering the conversion, but I thought I'd check out the options.


----------



## lukevl (Oct 20, 2010)

I converted mine using the crude plastic bottle method as listed somewhere. Have you seen that?


----------



## lukevl (Oct 20, 2010)

This one- http://www.home-barista.com/grinders/mazzer-super-jolly-2-liter-bottle-doserless-modification-t3545.html

Its a bit ghetto but not bad to see if that's what you want I guess.


----------



## vintagecigarman (Aug 10, 2009)

Looking at that it's high time to start a SPCSJ - Society for Prevention of Cruelty to Super Jollys. ;>)))


----------

